# Does anyone market to Greek organiztions?



## Jeff T (Oct 18, 2007)

If so, will you share your ideas. I was thinking about hading out fliers or doing a mailer at a couple of the local Universities. It seems like they do a lot of shirts for a lot of events.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Back in the early 90's I marketed exclusively to Greeks. We would hold open houses at the shop (especially for the sororities) a month or so before RUSH. We'd show them samples of all the different types of products we could do for them and give each girl a small gift (keychain or some other trinket) with their letters. We'd also have pizza, sodas, cookies or whatever. We generally would get tons of sales from this and they would come back when they had different events during the year.

Hope this helps!


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

^Great ideas. 

Definitely get in touch with them at LEAST a month before Rush. Check the website at the school to see when that is. Or Greek Week is another big time when organizations will need shirts, etc.


----------



## Victor (Jun 21, 2007)

Definitely a great idea. I live at a university right now and i can tell you firsthand that you would always have business working with the Greeks! Posting fliers around campus would probably be the best way of getting to them.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

My original plan was to market to Black Greeks. I am a member of a Black Greek organization. I'm not sure how other organizations are, but most of the Black ones want you to apply for permission from the organization before using their specific letters such as the letters alpha phi alpha (my organization). or any specific graphics, (like our crest). Unfortunately, this request for permission usually includes applying (and paying, including members), for a trade agreement. Not to say don't do it, just make sure you go through the proper channels. I would certainly ask members of the organization first. However, since it is local, the chapters in question my not have a problem with it. I don't believe my organization has "intellectual property" police, but out of respect for my organization, I decided not to push things until I have determined if it is financially feasible to purchase the permission. Best of luck to you anyway.


----------



## mtroup (Aug 15, 2008)

I am also a member of a national fraternity and it is to my understanding that since we (as screenprinters) are not selling retail shirts we can print whatever logo they desire since they are coming to us to get something printed for them and are simply paying us for our services.

If you wanted to sell Greek merchandise without taking orders then you would need to obtain licensing for the Greek products that you intend to "stock".


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i still dont see how you can register greek letters....... maybe a certain "style" of the greek letter.... but what if i did an phi kappa theta image of just a different rendition of greek-like letters..... its just the letter and nothing that says "phi kappa theta"...... 

b


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello marty is right about this. I screen print Greek shirts for them, not for retail.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Both Marty & LaTonya are correct. When I was doing shirts for greek organizations, particularly black greeks, I only printed their letters, crests, etc. for custom orders. We sold licensed paraphernalia (pins, mugs, stickers, etc.) in the retail store that we purchased wholesale from vendors who were already licensed and had permission from each organization.

Hope that helps.


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

dawnpoetic said:


> Both Marty & LaTonya are correct. When I was doing shirts for greek organizations, particularly black greeks, I only printed their letters, crests, etc. for custom orders. We sold licensed paraphernalia (pins, mugs, stickers, etc.) in the retail store that we purchased wholesale from vendors who were already licensed and had permission from each organization.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Frat,

Just piggy-backing on the above: As long as you have an indemnity clause for CUSTOM orders that states you assume that the CUSTOMER has obtained the proper permissions from said organization to reproduce their trademarked properties, then you're free to make custom orders.

Everything else is a crap-shoot without a license from each org. Of the 9 major Black Greek orgs, I only pay for my A-Phi-A license ($500/year). The "stock items" from other orgs that I post on my website are a result of PREVIOUS custom orders. So, it's a tiny loophole that (crossing my fingers) I haven't been called on to cease & desist.

Hit me on PM if you have any specific questions.

06!


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

mtroup said:


> I am also a member of a national fraternity and it is to my understanding that since we (as screenprinters) are not selling retail shirts we can print whatever logo they desire since they are coming to us to get something printed for them and are simply paying us for our services.
> 
> If you wanted to sell Greek merchandise without taking orders then you would need to obtain licensing for the Greek products that you intend to "stock".


I believe you are correct in that case, but the individual in question may want to make sure they are covered.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I print custom orders for Delta, Zeta, Masons, and Eastern Star. I only supply products for a certain chapter not the entire organization. I am an auuthorized liscensee with all of the organizations and I fulfill most of my orders every year for there annual convention. This kinda fell into my lap as my sister is a Delta, my Mother is a Zeta, my oldest Sister & Mother is a Eastern Star, and my cousin is a Mason. So basically I print the shirts for there particular chapters each year but I do not stock there merchandise even though I have permission to do so. As of late, I am not doing too much screen printing as most are wanting embroidered items. For the Zeta convention in Las Vegas this year, I made screen printed transfers, took my heat press, blanks, as well as items for my embroidery machine & set up a booth at the host hotel. 70% of the business I made was embroidery. Only the young heads wanted screen printed items maybe beecause they were cheaper but for the most part embroidered jackets, button up & polo shirts, and messenger bags were the biggest hit.

Veedub3


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Soooo off topic: Look at all this Divine 9 unity on the board. Who knew?


<====Zeta


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

As far as Greek Licensed groups (as in, Greeklicensing.com), I'd thought I'd share this email that I got earlier this year. 

There is only one NPHC organization that is affiliated with them, Omega Psi Phi. And they're coming after our manufacturers hard. 




> From: "Melissa Jean-Baptiste" <[email protected]> To: [email protected] Date: 20 May 2008, 02:46:45 PM Subject: Greek licensing HTML content follows
> 
> Dear retail vendor:​
> When you buy licensed products, there are no royalties owed on the resale. And, all licensed products have already been approved and meet quality standards. Just look for the Greek Licensed Product seal (attached) when buying products. And, make sure you ask “are all items that contain the Greek marks for the groups listed below officially licensed?” When you buy officially licensed products, you don’t have to worry about us knocking on your door someday asking for you to sign license agreements and pay royalties.
> ...


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

i am a licensed greek dealer doing heat-press/screen-printing/embroidery and have worked with melissa and greek licensing for years. they are easy to work with and very professional. you DO have to be licensed and pay a licensing fee per group (alpha gamma delta, delta tau delta etc.) - AND pay a "royalty fee" for each printed garment (.085%). you must include this fee in your quote and pass the charge on to the customer. BUT, all groups do not yet have licensing in place. you should get the list of chapters at your school(s) and contact greek licensing to see if you can print any without the license agreement -most of the divine 9 do not have a licensing agreement, yet.
it is very frustrating to give quotes to a greek group only to be beat in price by a non-licensed printer. the chapters don't usually care as much if it's legal as they care about the price - and being able to put whtever subject matter they want on the shirt. that's another issue - approval is needed from greek licensing (affinity marketing) for all decorations. simple greek letters is easy and pre-approved. but, when you get questionable content about drinking, sex, drugs etc. they will not be approved. that is usually when the local chapter goes to a non-licensed printer who will print whatever. it is a serious sore-spot with we licensed dealers.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

It's 8.5%!!!!! or .085...not .085%


Is it true that they can audit your books whenever they want?


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

yes, 8.5% (just so used to doing .085 on the calculator). and, yes, they can audit you. we turn in a copies of all greek receipts quarterly. and pay our royalty based on those receipts.


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

JIM said:


> . . . most of the divine 9 do not have a licensing agreement, yet.


All NPHC organizations have annual licensing agreements in place, just not with greeklicensing.com. You have to license with them directly & individually, which can be expensive. 

You listed per/item royalty fee. But, how much does greeklicensing.com charge for the license per member org? . . . for all member orgs?


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

sorry, i don't recall initial charge - but, it goes towards any purchases with those groups. best for you to contact melissa at affinity marketing [email protected]


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

If I remember correctly, it's $40 per organization that you want to be able to sell for, plus the 8.5% royalty fee. 

The only NPHC/Divine 9 organization that is affiliated (recently) with Greek Licensing is Omega Psi Phi. I am already being charged the 8.5% royalty fee by some of my vendors who had no choice but to affiliate with Affinity Marketing if they wanted to continue to sell Omega stuff. 

Each of the other NPHC organizations has their own vendor/licensing agreements. These range fro $250 per year to $1250 per year. I don't recall any of them having royalties that must be paid in addition to the flat fee per year.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for this post and all the helpful responses.

One thing that creates a grey area is the use of the fraternity nicknames as opposed to their officially recognized names as well as their individual sayings and logos not officially recognized by the organization. Some organizations have gone as far as to license and trademark those names...


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, 

I just read your post. Thanks for the info. Do you have a link to your web-site? If not, send me a copy of your catalog or photos via e-mail. It's so funny, I've been a forum member, reading posts for a while now. I've been looking for Greek merchandise for myself and an never find anything, until conventions (national/region)...and here all of you guys are. Let's talk soon!


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, 

LaTonya, please send me a sample photos of your stuff or send me your web address.

Thanks!


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know this thread is three years old, but I would like to know if any of you are still selling to greek organizations? I got an offer to handle greek t shirts for RUSH for all of the divine 9 organizations (by the way, i'm in one of them... 06) I spoke to a lawyer and was informed that anything promotional item can be printed if the members of the organization wants to use you as their printer, then it's legal when it involves promoting an event, however if you are trying to set up a website and sell to the public, then you have to get licensed. Any thoughts?


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes I'm still selling greek merchandise. 

in THEORY, members should only be purchasing items from licensed distributors, regardless of the purpose of the items. Being a member/chapter doesn't give you license or carte blanche to purchase any merchandise with registered sybmols/trademarks of the organization. 

But honestly, even with them cracking down on non-authorized vendors (stores/websites/etc.), they probably aren't going after the company that made the thank you gifts for the local pageant. 

*so what I'm saying is, go for it*


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm only interested in custom orders for Rush, that's about it


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

How do you guys market your services to the Greeks? Do you give away free t shirts with your company info and services you provide??


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

We have a website for online ordering and we have a facebook page. We also do their events, conferences and meetings. Occasionally we have a promotion and give away free merchandise, but not very often. 

What do you mean custom orders for rush? Are you talking for NPC and IFC groups? Or D9? Not sure many D9 chapters are going to be looking for Rush shirts unless you mean their crossing/line shirts.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm talking about the NPHC, the black Greek lettered frays and sororities. And yes I'm talking about Rush shirts for new initiates. I guess I need to address my questions to someone who's familiar with how the Natinal Panhellenic Council operates. I'm looking to go mobile, and hit up the organizations regional and national convention and bring my equipment with me for on location customization. Obviously I would be licensed, but does this sound realistic? Also I noticed a lot of Greek parties and would be looking to hit those up as well, we also do event photography.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry about the misspelled words, I'm using my iPhone. Anyhow would a vinyl cutter serve me well, or should I be looking into embroidery as well?


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe you should click my website to see how familiar I am  (I'm also a member of Zeta Phi Beta). 

Not sure where you're from, but I have yet in my 7 years of business had anyone call and ask for a RUSH shirt for their new initiates. 

You can do shirts with vinyl and a cutter, many times, new members and their prophytes don't have the money for the embroidered shirts. OR they are on a time schedule that doesn't allow for production time, so they may be interested in a quick vinyl option. 

We only do tackle twill, embroidered line shirts, jackets and sweatshirts. 

Each organization is individually licensed, so you would need to contact the national headquarters of each organization to get their licensing packet and requirements. Most you can find online on their respective websites. Licensing fees are between $500 to $2000 per year depending on the organization and are due yearly. I know this, as I am a licensed vendor for most of the NPHC organizations that you speak of and just came back from two national conventions. 

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, we have seen people do items on the spot. 

It's realistic, but I suggest that if you're doing them in vinyl, that you bring a team with you. Dealing with customers AND the design, weeding and pressing process can become a lot quickly. 

Most events where I've seen people do this with either vinyl or sublimation, it's a multiday event, and they bring the final product the next day. And make sure that orders are paid for UP FRONT. Not, that "I'll pay when I pick it up" because they can forget and never come back.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah Zeta woman helping out the Alphaman.  so how did you do at the conventions? How often are the conventions? Did you bring your equipment? Forgive my ignorance but what is a twill?


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

check your inbox.


----------



## NBANUPE (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, like Jacquie stated each organization has it's own individual licensing procedure. This business kan be pretty profitable if you market your products and your kompany at the right events locally & nationally.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Any tips on finding the right events?


----------



## NBANUPE (Aug 22, 2012)

You probably want to visit all of the Fraternities/Sororities websites to find out information on there Regional and National events. You may also,want to kontact some of the NPHC's at your local Universities/Kolleges to see if they have any StepShows are big Greek Events koming up.


----------



## envisiontees (Jul 13, 2011)

I have just started with greek shirts and have found the best way is to contact each chapters headquarters directly.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes I just got finish contacting all of the divine 9 headquarters, I'll be sticking with Alpha and Aka for starters. These license cost extremely too much and I have to wait til next year to get one from both orgs. Wow


----------

